# Maumee Walleye



## bigeye1

I’m sure this has been asked before, but how far up river will they go. We fish the run every year usually stay at Buttonwood or Schroeder’s, but due to the ice we have rented a cabin on the river in Watersville. Not really planning on fishing at the cabin, but do the wallet get that far up river?


----------



## loomis82

Yes they go up that far. We've had 100 plus days near the bridge. Water needs to be low. Usually later in the year was best. Say mid April though May. Not going to catch big ones majority are fish under 22 inches


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

They will go all the way to the Providence Dam. Late in the run during high water they will stack up in there. Mostly all jacks 16-19”.


----------



## Sasamafras

I have personally have a rough time finding fish in waterville. I got 1 last year near the bridge late April and did see 1 guy with a limit another time.

A bunch of places to try tho. However I will say living there, the new bridge construction will certainly impact it. They have put large stone down half way across river to get equipment out there. It’s currently only half way done.


----------



## Hammb

Sasamafras said:


> I have personally have a rough time finding fish in waterville. I got 1 last year near the bridge late April and did see 1 guy with a limit another time.
> 
> A bunch of places to try tho. However I will say living there, the new bridge construction will certainly impact it. They have put large stone down half way across river to get equipment out there. It’s currently only half way done.


That bridge construction has to effect the Walleye anywhere upriver from there, as you said the river is about half dammed off with Stone. 

I live on the river downriver from the bridge, and have yet to get out yet, but I'm hoping to make my way out there tonight and see if I can get any. 

The bridge construction really sucks for summer kayaking too. Any water level that is enjoyable to kayak (i.e. not dragging bedrock half the ride) is now a class III rapid just below the bridge. It's makes for a crazy ride in a SOT fishing 'yak.


----------



## Smitty82

What rig do y’all use? Torpedo sinker with floating jig or Carolina rig with floating jig. Any benefit with one over the other?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Smitty82 said:


> What rig do y’all use? Torpedo sinker with floating jig or Carolina rig with floating jig. Any benefit with one over the other?


In-line trolling sinker with floating jig. Basically a torpedo sinker but both ends have a swivel. I tried a carolina rig when I first started but didn’t like it. Unless you mold your own, Maumee Tackle is about the cheapest place I’ve found the sinkers.


----------



## Smitty82

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> In-line trolling sinker with floating jig. Basically a torpedo sinker but both ends have a swivel. I tried a carolina rig when I first started but didn’t like it. Unless you mold your own, Maumee Tackle is about the cheapest place I’ve found the sinkers.


Gotcha. I thought torpedo sinkers had swivels on both sides. My terminology is off. When I first started fishing blue grass island my buddy took me up there and showed me the ropes 11 years ago. I’ve only used the sinkers with the swivels on both sides but was curious about a Carolina set up and if any one had better luck with it over the other.


----------



## Matt63

I use slip sinkers with a barrel swivel between it and the
floater


----------



## sickle

Lots of guys use egg sinkers for the run (we make our own). You will catch as many fish as the guys who use in-line sinkers if you know what you are doing. Should be on in about a month...


----------



## bigbass201

I saw a picture of a guy who caught one out of a boat down by Fort Meigs this weekend. It's been many years ago, but I've caught some good walleye by Waterville. Go to the far side of the island about half way up there is a deep hole that runs by the island. Always did good there. Lots of places to catch them, and at the peak of the run your going to find them all the way to the dam as mentioned above. Good luck. The hottest areas are just south of you at Sidecut, buttonwood, and down by Fort Meigs and south when the water is really up high. Good luck


----------



## the_waterwolf

A


bigbass201 said:


> I saw a picture of a guy who caught one out of a boat down by Fort Meigs this weekend. It's been many years ago, but I've caught some good walleye by Waterville. Go to the far side of the island about half way up there is a deep hole that runs by the island. Always did good there. Lots of places to catch them, and at the peak of the run your going to find them all the way to the dam as mentioned above. Good luck. The hottest areas are just south of you at Sidecut, buttonwood, and down by Fort Meigs and south when the water is really up high. Good luck


Are you referring to Granger island in Waterville?


----------



## bigbass201

the_waterwolf said:


> A
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Granger island in Waterville?


Yes


----------



## TRIPLE-J

the_waterwolf said:


> A
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Granger island in Waterville?


all the areas he was talking about buttonwood, sidecut, fort miegs are right by bluegrass island...you cross at sidecut go across to the other side and fish the main river...
so believe he is refering to bluegrass island not granger


----------



## bigbass201

TRIPLE-J said:


> all the areas he was talking about buttonwood, sidecut, fort miegs are right by bluegrass island...you cross at sidecut go across to the other side and fish the main river...
> so believe he is refering to bluegrass island not granger


Bluegrass Island and the ones you mentioned are the best areas. The question above was asking if there was any good fishing around Waterville. There is a deep hole that runs close to shore about midway down Granger island. There is a cabin built on the island not far from it now. When the water is low and you walk to the island it's still 6 to 7 feet deep there.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

ok gotcha was a little confusing cause all the areas you mentioned are over by blue grass...ive never fished granger island before honestly never heard of it till this post lol..but ive fished blue grass for over 30 years. will have to check that out sometime sounds interesting


----------



## bigbass201

TRIPLE-J said:


> ok gotcha was a little confusing cause all the areas you mentioned are over by blue grass...ive never fished granger island before honestly never heard of it till this post lol..but ive fished blue grass for over 30 years. will have to check that out sometime sounds interesting


It's been many years, but when areas around bluegrass would get packed and toward the end of the run I would venture over to Granger away from the crowds and fish that hole It will be interesting with that new bridge to see the creation of new eddy's and rapids if it draws more around that bridge. Post was a little confusing. Don't sweat it. I'm just in the process of getting last years line off my reels.


----------



## Harry1959

Was considering going to the Maumee tomorrow, 2.5 hour drive for me. Was wondering what the river conditions are and maybe a fishing report. I would bring a 16.5 boat. Thanks


----------



## Matt63

Check maumeetackle.net still high and muddy more rain comin this weekend


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Good to go in a boat. Can access spots waders can’t right now. They are definitely in there!


----------



## ress

Fyi. Toledo forecast is for 1 to 1.5 inches of rain before the end of the week.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Harry1959 said:


> Was considering going to the Maumee tomorrow, 2.5 hour drive for me. Was wondering what the river conditions are and maybe a fishing report. I would bring a 16.5 boat. Thanks


Should be money! Should be able to fish just about anywhere up and down the river and pick up fish


----------

